# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت شیمی با شیمی کاربردی?

## dr.aydin

سلام دوستان امسال یه رشته ی شیمی به دفترچه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد با کنکور اضافه شده به حاش شیمی دارویی حذف شده میخواستم بدونم فرق این رشته شیمی با شیمی کاربردی چیه?

----------


## ahmadia

تفاوت شیمی کاربردی با چه رشته ای رو میخواهی بدونی تا برات توضیح بدم

----------


## ahmadia

تفاوت شیمی کاربردی با شیمی محض در 15 واحد است که در شیمی کاربردی  بعضی ازدروس مهندسی شیمی بسیار محدود و خلاصه ارایه میشه

----------


## dr.aydin

دوست عزیز تفاوت شیمی کاربردی و محض دو میدونم میخوام تفاوت بین شیمی با شیمی کاربردی و محض رو بدونم الان اگه دفترچه ی کنکور ازاد رو باز کنید یه رشته اضافه شده به نام شیمی  شیمی خالب هستش میخوام بدونم این شیمی با شیمی کاربردی و محض چه فرقی داره?

----------


## ahmadia

ببخشید  اطلاعی ندارم

----------


## ahmadia

اما  یه توصیه برادرانه : این رشته های شیمی  هیچ فایده ای نداره . آینده شغلی نداره . مثلا شیمی دارویی فقط اسمش دهن پر کنه وگرنه همش همون درسای شیمی محض رو میخونی نهایتا 20 واحد تفاوت داره .اون جایی هم که داخل دفترچه نوشته شیمی با کد 30301 واقعا نمیدونم کدوم گرایش شیمیه

----------


## dr.aydin

اره جالبه این رشته جدید اضافه شده هیچکس نمیدونه 
ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون

----------

